# Κόμμα πριν ή μετά τα αποσιωπητικά;



## colurosa (Sep 19, 2015)

Το ερωτηματικό μπαίνει πριν από τα αποσιωπητικά. Ισχύει το ίδιο και για το κόμμα;

π.χ.
...μεγάλωνε,... ώσπου έσκασε.
ή
...μεγάλωνε..., ώσπου έσκασε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
Ή κόμμα ή αποσιωπητικά. Διαλέγεις αναλόγως τι θέλεις να δηλώσεις: 

μικρή παύση (και λογική οργάνωση της περιόδου) => κόμμα

μεγάλη παύση (π.χ. για δισταγμό ή σασπένς κλπ.) ή ημιτελή φράση ή υπονοούμενο (π.χ. τη συνέχεια ή την εξακολούθηση μιας διαδικασίας, όπως εδώ το «μεγάλωνε») => αποσιωπητικά


Όσο για το ερωτηματικό σε ημιτελή ερώτηση, πιο συχνά το βλέπω μετά τα αποσιωπητικά και κτγμ έτσι έχει νόημα, να δηλώνουν τα αποσιωπητικά ότι κάτι παραλείπεται στην ερώτηση. Αλλιώς, αν μπουν τα αποσιωπητικά μετά το ερωτηματικό, τι δηλώνουν; Ότι έχουμε παύση μετά την ερώτηση; Χρειάζεται να δηλωθεί το αυτονόητο;

Το γραπτό κείμενο δεν είναι παρτιτούρα, όπου δηλώνουμε με ειδικά σημάδια τη διάρκεια των παύσεων (ή τους επιτονισμούς κττ.). Συγκεκριμένα σημεία στίξης έχουμε μόνο και περιγράφουμε με αυτά ό,τι μπορούμε, όπως μπορούμε, όπου χρειάζεται.


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2015)

Μια αυτονόητη εξαίρεση από το γενικό κριτήριο του Δαεμάνου – τόσο μάλιστα αυτονόητη που ίσως δεν θα χρειαζόταν να αναφερθεί, αλλά φύλα τα ρούχα σου... – είναι όταν τα αποσιωπητικά κλείνουν μια παράθεση ή επεξήγηση, η οποία εισάγεται με κόμμα και πρέπει κανονικά να τελειώσει με κόμμα (π.χ. _Είδα τα πάντα, μουσεία, κτίρια, δρόμους, γεφύρια..., και γνώρισα κάθε είδους ανθρώπους_).

Ας ειπωθεί ωστόσο ότι, όπως τα σημεία στίξης δεν αποτελούν χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα _λέξεων_ (βλ. ιδίως το του Δαεμάνου #17 εδώ), έτσι και το ένα δεν αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα του άλλου. Είναι ματαιοπονία να αναζητούνται κανόνες πάνω σε τέτοια βάση. Γενικότερα για τα κόμματα, βλ. επίσης το Υ.Γ. εδώ - και ασφαλώς passim σε ολόκληρη τη Λεξιλογία, αλλά πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

Themis said:


> ...Γενικότερα για τα κόμματα, βλ. επίσης το Υ.Γ. εδώ ...



Και εκεί, που επανέλαβα σαν ψαλμό το ρηθέν υπό του προφήτου:



Themis said:


> Βλέπουμε πολύ συχνά περιόδους όπου τα κόμματα είναι σχεδόν όσα και οι λέξεις, ενώ τα περισσότερα μπορεί να στηρίζονται σε τυπικά σωστούς κανόνες (π.χ. για τον χωρισμό συμπερασματικής δευτερεύουσας πρότασης με κόμμα) ή να μην είναι υποχρεωτικά αλλά ούτε και λάθος αν εξεταστούν μεμονωμένα. Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι στις περιπτώσεις αυτές πρέπει να υπερισχύει η γενική ρήτρα μας. *Τα κόμματα δεν έχουν στόχο να κομματιάσουν αλλά να οργανώσουν, ή μάλλον διακόπτουν για να επιτρέψουν μια οργανωμένη σύνδεση και τη δόμηση της συγκεκριμένης ολότητας* (κατά βάση της περιόδου). Η περίοδος (πόσο μάλλον στον μακροπερίοδο λόγο) δεν είναι αχταρμάς επιμέρους στοιχείων που το καθένα υπόκειται σε δικούς του κανόνες και ύστερα τα βάζουμε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο. *Η περίοδος είναι δομή, όχι άθροισμα.* Επιμέρους κανόνες σίγουρα υπάρχουν, αλλά the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Αν εξυπηρετούν τη σημασιολογική δόμηση της περιόδου, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται στο υπερισχύον κριτήριο. Μου τυχαίνει συχνά να μεταφράζω ή να αναθεωρώ περιόδους δέκα σειρών και σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι χωρίς την οργανωτική συνδρομή των κομμάτων η μάνα και το παιδί θα κλαίνε ο καθένας στη γωνιά του επ' άπειρον. Αν σε μια περίοδο βλέπουμε κόμματα με τη σέσουλα, χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε πολύ. *Υπερμέτρως πολλαπλασιαζόμενο, το κόμμα πληθωρίζεται και χάνει την αξία του: αδυνατεί να υπηρετήσει το νόημα.*






Themis said:


> - και ασφαλώς passim σε ολόκληρη τη Λεξιλογία, αλλά πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα...



Πού να ψάχνουμε; Ορίστε τα σχετικά νήματα, αλλά χωρίς όλα τα σχετικά ποστ σε εντελώς άσχετα νήματα:

*Η σωστή χρήση του κόμματος*

*Κόμμα πριν από ρήμα

*Η μητέρα μου, μου είπε... (να μη σου πει τίποτα αν δεν βγάλεις το κόμμα!)
Επίσης: *Τονισμός επαναλαμβανόμενων αντωνυμιών*

*Κόμμα πριν από το 'ότι'; 

*Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το ότι;

*ότι ή ό,τι*

*"απ' ότι" ή "απ' ό,τι"; απ' ό,τι*

*κόμμα πριν το «κλπ»

*κόμμα πριν από το και

κόμμα πριν από το διαζευκτικό «ή», επειδή έτσι το βλέπουν στα αγγλικά;

*Κόμμα πριν το "αλλά"*

*Κόμμα μπροστά από το "αλλά"; Μπροστά από το "ώστε";
*
*Αμφίκλειστο "όμως" μεταξύ δύο προτάσεων
*
«ενώ αντίθετα» ή «ενώ, αντίθετα,»

*Ονοματεπώνυμο και τίτλοι*

*Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Τουρκ Χαβά Γιολαρί Αχμέτ Γκιολάν*

*commanding general*
*
όπως είναι επιπλωμένο*

*Αγκύλες έλλειψης [...] και κόμματα*

κόμματα και παύλες

κόμματα και παρένθεση

*Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το "Ω";

**Σημεία στίξης: Το κόμμα για έμφαση και γλαφυρότητα στο γραπτό λόγο

**Αίροντας αμφισημίες*

*αφενός μεν... αφετέρου δε...

*κόμμα μεν, αλλά κόμμα, δε;

Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες | Δεξιότερα, Κουροπάτκιν | Συγχαρητήρια, Daeman! Χάρηκα τόσο [...], που έβαλα μέχρι και κόμμα στην προσφώνηση!

Είναι πολλές οι τρίχες της κυρίας Άρη. / Είναι πολλές οι τρίxες της κυρίας, Άρη.

ο Καβάφης έκανε αργότερα ολόκληρο καβγά που δεν μπήκε κόμμα μετά το «αγαπημένη αίσθησις» ενώ είχε μπει στο άλλο του ποίημα που άρχιζε «Τα μεγαλεία να φοβάσαι, ω ψυχή»

*Στα αγγλικά η σειρά είναι: βαφτιστικό – επώνυμο *(Οπλίτη, αναφέρσου! My name is Bond, James Bond.)

Φτου, γαμώτο, ξέχασα το κόμμα...

Εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα τού πόσο απαραίτητο μπορεί να είναι ένα κόμμα.

decimal comma (υποδιαστολή)

*Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το and;*

*Comma workshop

**Commas*

*Sentence 1*

*How does this sentence sound to you?*

*Sentence Workshop

"Everywhere but Now" vs. "Everywhere, but Now"

*commas and various clauses

comma and dates

Punctuation saves lives

The Oxford Comma - Vampire Weekend


"Είδατε, παιδιά, τι κάνουν τα κόμματα. Πότε βγάζουν γάιδαρο τον επιθεωρητή και πότε τον δάσκαλο".



daeman said:


> ...
> Χε χε, The Fumblerules of Grammar by William Safire  :
> ...
> Avoid commas, that are not necessary.
> ...





bernardina said:


> You might be a translator if…
> ...
> 18) To you, misplacing a comma is a crime worthy of the death penalty.
> ...



*“I'm exhausted. I spent all morning putting in a comma and all afternoon taking it out.”*
~ Oscar Wilde

The comma is my karma. Karmacomma.



Spoiler










«Έλα, βρε Γιώργο, δώσε στο παιδί ένα κόμμα, να κάτσουμε να φάμε πια.»


----------



## Themis (Sep 19, 2015)

Εννοείται ότι το "πού να ψάχνουμε τώρα" ήταν πάσα σε εκείνους - ονόματα δεν λέμε, οικογένειες δεν θίγουμε - που έχουν βρει το λυχνάρι του Αλαντίν και έχουν ζέψει το τζίνι να κάνει αναζητήσεις στη Λεξιλογία.

Υ.Γ. Με την ευκαιρία, πώς βγαίνει η παύλα εδώ αντί για το εκνευριστικό οριζόντιο στρινγκάκι, που μόνο τα ένθεν και ένθεν του υποδηλώνουν την ύπαρξή του;


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

Themis said:


> ...
> Υ.Γ. Με την ευκαιρία, πώς βγαίνει η παύλα εδώ αντί για το εκνευριστικό οριζόντιο στρινγκάκι, που μόνο τα ένθεν και ένθεν του υποδηλώνουν την ύπαρξή του;



Αν εννοείς αυτήν «—», Alt και 0151 ταυτόχρονα. Αλλά και γι' αυτό έχουμε νήμα: *Η παύλα*.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 20, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ή κόμμα ή αποσιωπητικά. Διαλέγεις αναλόγως τι θέλεις να δηλώσεις:
> 
> μικρή παύση (και λογική οργάνωση της περιόδου) => κόμμα
> ...



Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, το "σωστό" —με βάση τη σχολική γραμματική— είναι να βάζω κόμμα ή τελεία. Όχι και τα δύο. Ακόμη και εδώ...
Είδα τα πάντα, μουσεία, κτίρια, δρόμους, γεφύρια... και γνώρισα κάθε είδους ανθρώπους.

Υ.Γ. οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι αυτό http://www.teicrete.gr/users/kutrulis/Glosika/Stixi.htm με μπέρδεψε κάπως.

Βέβαια, μεσολαβεί κενό διάστημα.

Aποσιωπητικά σημειώνομε, σ' ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, και μετά από θαυμαστικό ή ερωτηματικό, στις περιπτώσεις αυτές δείχνουν ένα σταμάτημα στην ομιλία, π.χ.: «Και τι δε θα 'κανα! ... Φτάνει να μ' άφηνες.» «Πώς μας θωρείς ακίνητος; ...»


----------



## colurosa (Sep 20, 2015)

και αυτό...
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αποσιωπητικά&sin=all

αποσιωπητικά τα [aposiopitiká] Ο38 : σημείο στίξης (...) με το οποίο δείχνουμε ότι αποσιωπούμε κτ., δηλαδή ότι η φράση έμεινε για κάποιο λόγο ατελείωτη, επειδή δε θέλουμε ή δεν μπορούμε να την αποτελειώσουμε, ή, στο διάλογο, όταν κόβει την ομιλία ο συνομιλητής, π.χ. «Μη με θυμώσεις, γιατί...». «Για φαντάσου!... έκανε ο Γιώργος».


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Διόρθωσα την εγγραφή από το ΛΚΝ επειδή υπάρχουν ελλείψεις εκεί σε σχέση με το έντυπο.

Δεν λένε κάτι διαφορετικό οι περιγραφές εκεί ή στο teicrete.gr. Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι θα εξυπηρετούσε να βάλεις μαζί κόμμα και αποσιωπητικά.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες. Διόρθωσα την εγγραφή από το ΛΚΝ επειδή υπάρχουν ελλείψεις εκεί σε σχέση με το έντυπο.
> 
> Δεν λένε κάτι διαφορετικό οι περιγραφές εκεί ή στο teicrete.gr. Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι θα εξυπηρετούσε να βάλεις μαζί κόμμα και αποσιωπητικά.



Nickel, επειδή μπερδεύτηκα, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις γατί στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, στη σελ. 30, γράφει:
Τι θαυμάσιες μέρες! ...
μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν εξηγεί το "θαυμάσιες μέρες";

Όσον αφορά το teicrete.gr...

Aποσιωπητικά σημειώνομε, σ' ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, και μετά από θαυμαστικό ή ερωτηματικό, στις περιπτώσεις αυτές δείχνουν ένα σταμάτημα στην ομιλία, π.χ.: «Και τι δε θα 'κανα! ... Φτάνει να μ' άφηνες.» «Πώς μας θωρείς ακίνητος; ...»

Τι εννοεί; Βάζουμε ; ... και ! ... αλλά όχι κόμμα;

εδώ ας πούμε, μπαίνει ή όχι;
— Τώρα περιμένουμε…, είπε εκείνος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Τα αποσιωπητικά μπορεί να δηλώνουν συνειδητή αποσιώπηση. Αν συνοδεύουν προφορικό λόγο, μπορεί να δείχνουν ένα «κλείσιμο του ματιού» (που έγινε ή εννοήθηκε). Αυτή η παύση είναι διαφορετική από το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό. Δεν μπορείς να παραλείψεις το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό, και προσθέτεις τα αποσιωπητικά για να δείξεις την αποσιώπηση. Στην περίπτωση του κόμματος, τα αποσιωπητικά είναι πολύ πιθανό να αρκούν για να φανεί η παύση και να μη χρειάζεται και κόμμα.

Ειδικότερα ωστόσο στην περίπτωση του τελευταίου παραδείγματος:

— Τώρα περιμένουμε…, είπε εκείνος. 

δεν ενοχλούμαι από τη συμπαράθεση. Τα αποσιωπητικά ανήκουν στη δήλωση εκείνου, το κόμμα είναι το συμβατικό όριο ανάμεσα στα λόγια του και την ερμηνευτική οδηγία «είπε εκείνος».


----------



## colurosa (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα αποσιωπητικά μπορεί να δηλώνουν συνειδητή αποσιώπηση. Αν συνοδεύουν προφορικό λόγο, μπορεί να δείχνουν ένα «κλείσιμο του ματιού» (που έγινε ή εννοήθηκε). Αυτή η παύση είναι διαφορετική από το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό. Δεν μπορείς να παραλείψεις το θαυμαστικό ή το ερωτηματικό, και προσθέτεις τα αποσιωπητικά για να δείξεις την αποσιώπηση. Στην περίπτωση του κόμματος, τα αποσιωπητικά είναι πολύ πιθανό να αρκούν για να φανεί η παύση και να μη χρειάζεται και κόμμα.
> 
> Ειδικότερα ωστόσο στην περίπτωση του τελευταίου παραδείγματος:
> 
> ...



Όταν η ίδια η φράση απαιτεί κόμμα,
π.χ.
Με προσκάλεσε, αλλά δε θα πάω.
και εγώ, για κάποιο λόγο, θέλω να βάλω αποσιωπητικά. Θα γίνει έτσι;
Με προσκάλεσε...αλλά δε θα πάω ή Με προσκάλεσε..., αλλά δε θα πάω;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλεις πάντα κόμμα πριν από το «αλλά», ιδίως αν έχεις σύντομες φράσεις.

Άρα:
Με κάλεσε αλλά δεν θα πάω.
Και πολύ περισσότερο δεν χρειάζεται ο κάπως αντιαισθητικός συνδυασμός του κόμματος με τα αποσιωπητικά. Αρκεί:
Με κάλεσε... αλλά δεν θα πάω.
(Εφόσον έχουν κάποιον ιδιαίτερο λόγο ύπαρξης τα αποσιωπητικά. Αλλιώς, αρκεί το κόμμα. Ή το τίποτα.)


----------



## colurosa (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βάλεις πάντα κόμμα πριν από το «αλλά», ιδίως αν έχεις σύντομες φράσεις.
> 
> Άρα:
> Με κάλεσε αλλά δεν θα πάω.
> ...



Σε ευχαριστώ, Nickel! Να έχεις μία όμορφη και ήρεμη εβδομάδα.


----------

